# any experiences of UCH or Lister



## pixel (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi
After 6 failed attepmys at IUI at LWC we're considering IVF at either UCH or Lister as they seem to have the highest success rates. Does anyone have any experience of these clinics. I know that they have donor sperm but not sure if there is a great deal of choice.

Pixel (37)


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi there Pixel. I'm afraid I have no experience of those clinics, so can't help you there, but welcome to this corner of the boards. I hope someone else can give you some info.

Minty
xxx


----------



## motos (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry, nothing to report either - some friends have just had a baby through IVF (first try) at Kings, which they were very happy with and I think was cheaper than the private clinics.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Pixel, it just occurred to me - if you look here, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0 and find the right county, the clinics will probably be listed.

Minty
xxx


----------

